# Welche Rennsims // Eure Erfahrungen mit RR: Racing Experience



## GotPainInTheAss (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin,
Da ich zu Weihnachten ein G27 bekomme und damit in die (Competitive-)Rennsims einsteigen möchte, suche ich jetzt noch das richtige Spiel und habe auch einpaar Fragen....

- Welche Rennsims sind derzeit zu empfehlen? Im Auge habe ich GTR 2, rFactor 2 und iRacing.
- Welche Vor- und Nachteile haben die einzelnen Spiele?
- Wie funktioniert das mit diesen Ligen etc.
- Könnt ihr mir evtl. Eine Art Rennspielclan empfehlen? Bin 14 Jahre alt, gehe in die 8. Klasse eines Gymnasiums und Betreibe im RL Motorsport. Währe nett wenn ich quasi mal "Probefahren" könnte 
- Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit RR: Racing Experiance, basiert ja glaube ich auf GTR?


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (21. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## 1awd1 (21. Dezember 2012)

- Welche Rennsims sind derzeit zu empfehlen? Im Auge habe ich GTR 2, rFactor 2 und iRacing.

für mich ganz klar iracing

- Welche Vor- und Nachteile haben die einzelnen Spiele?

von den genannten siet iracing am besten aus, hat ne sehr gute Physik und den besten online Modus

- Wie funktioniert das mit diesen Ligen etc.

anmelden, trainieren, Rennen fahren..... 

- Könnt ihr mir evtl. Eine Art Rennspielclan empfehlen? 

lernst du mit der zeit einige kennen, einfach dann die passenden Leute mal anschreiben

- Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit RR: Racing Experiance, basiert ja glaube ich auf GTR?

find ich nich so dolle. Fahrhilfen lassen sich nicht abschalten und auch vom fahren her nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. wird vielleicht noch


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (21. Dezember 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Antwort  Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit nach einer deutschen Einführung in iRacing, wie genau funktioniert das alles? Ist rFactor denn ebenfalls empfehlenswert, bietet ja glaube ich mehr abwechslung als iRacing o.o


----------



## ShrinkField (21. Dezember 2012)

wenn du mit der "etwas" altbackenden Grafik von rf1 dich zufrieden gibst kann man das auch bedenklos empfehlen!

hab mir rf1 2008 gekauft und es nie bereut das spiel gekauft zu haben...man findet schnell irgentwelche ligen zu welchen mod auch immer..und schnelle Fun Races(Megane Cup,F1) gehen auch super schnell...also langzeit motivation ist/war bei mir, rennsport freak, aufjedenfall gegeben!

würd mir an deiner stelle rf1 kaufen da rf2 ja noch beta ist und es wohl noch bisschen dauert bis es rauskommt..Meine Meinung. 

edit: wenn ich jetz vernünftiges DSL hääte, anstatt Surfstick, würde ich immernoch fahren...regelmäßig :/


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich verstehe immernoch nicht so richtig, was liegen sind. Ist rFactor 2 denn trotz des Entwicklungsstandes ein gutes Spiel? Dann würde ich es mir nähmlich holen....


----------



## ShrinkField (21. Dezember 2012)

Liga (Sport) 

rfactor2 ist halt noch lange nicht da wo rfactor1 ist, gibt tausend abwechselungsreiche Mods bei 1, bei 2 sieht das noch relativ dürftig aus und einige Bugs sind wohl auch noch vorhanden..aber das kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich rf2 noch nicht besitze.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (21. Dezember 2012)

Ahhh, ok. Kann mir vllt. Auch noch jemand etwas zu GTR sagen?


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Dezember 2012)

GTR2 hat den Vorteil gegenüber rF1, das es eine ziemlich gute Wettersim beinhaltet. Auch zu GTR2 gibt es unzählige Mods. Aber mit Ligen wird es langsam etwas dünn.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (22. Dezember 2012)

Ahhh ok, da es grad bei Steam für 2,70€ zu haben ist, werde ich es mir einfach mal holen.


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Dezember 2012)

Mit GTR 2 oder rFactor macht man keinen Fehler. Man muß sich halt nur von NfS verabschieden


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (22. Dezember 2012)

Dasletzte nfs was ich echt gut fand ist Shift 1. Das war zwar kein typisches NfS, aber dennoch sehr geil *-*


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Dezember 2012)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> ...Shift 1. Das war zwar kein typisches NfS, aber dennoch sehr geil *-*


 Yoooaaahhh, recht spaßig aber selbst mit Mod-Komplettumbau noch _meilenweit _von einer _richtigen _Simulation entfernt.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (23. Dezember 2012)

Da haste wohl recht, trotzdem macht es wesentlich mehr Spaß als Most Wanted 2012 oder Hot Pursuit, von The Run brauch ich ja garnicht erst anfangen ò.ó
Aber Shift 2 hätte ich gerne mal gespielt, währe da nicht dieser Lag. Gibt es dafür mittlerweile eine Lösung?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Dezember 2012)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> ...Most Wanted 2012 oder Hot Pursuit ... The Run...


 Das sind _reine _Arcade-Titel. Selbst mit Shift 1/2 nicht zu vergleichen...


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (23. Dezember 2012)

Mir ging es auch nicht um den Realismusgehalt, sonder um den Qualitätsverlust der NfS-Reihe.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Dezember 2012)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> ...Qualitätsverlust der NfS-Reihe.


 Welche _Qualität_...?!  *€A* ist doch nur an (noch) mehr Geld interessiert...


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (24. Dezember 2012)

Das meine ich ja, das letzte NfS wo man das Gefühl hatte, dass sie etwas neues probieren wollen war Shift 1. Jetzt macht man nurnoch sachen die alle Kinder ab 4Jahren cool finden, mit ganz viel Bumm-Bumm. Qualität scheiß egal.


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab immer so das Problem, dass ich bei ner richtigen Sim bis jetzt noch keine aktuelle gescheite Grafik gefunden hab. 

Will ich auch bissel Atmosphäre muss ich zu nem Arcaderacer greifen. 

Und ja, mir als Feierabendracer mit ner 40 bis 45 Stunden Woche auf der Arbeit machts mehr Spaß, durch ne saftig grüne, realistisch ausschauende Grüne Hölle zu brettern, mit ner Karre, die ich ohne Abstimmung gut beherschen kann, als stundenlanges Rumgefrickel an der Abstimmung. Wobei ein bissel Sim am WE auch mal ganz nett wäre. Aber wie gesagt, ich finde, es gibt keine gut ausschauenden SIM-Racer.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (24. Dezember 2012)

Da haste leider recht, deshalb hoffe ich sehr auf Assetto Corsa, welches bestimmt sehr Geil wird, solange es Modfreundlich ist.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann dir auch GTR Evolution empfehlen.
Das Setup ist halt GTR -Typisch umfangreich.
Mit dem Richtigen Lenkrad ,ist es sehr Realistisch.(Ich hab ein MOMO FF)
Besonders spassig find ich den Nürnburgring(Nordschleife).


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (24. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, ich habe mir schon GTR 2 im Steam Sale geholt, nimmt sich das denn wirklich so viel?


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Dezember 2012)

Das einzige was mich an GTR Evo stört ist dieses komplizierte Boxenmenue wärend des Rennens. Mal eben die Spritmenge oder Reifensorte ändern ist nicht. Offline schaltet er zwar in den Pause Modus, aber Online läuft das Rennen weiter. Viel zu kompliziert gemacht.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (24. Dezember 2012)

Ok, ich hab mich jetzt eigentlich erstmal so entschieden, dass ich mir zu GTR 2 noch rFactor 2 hinzuholen möchte. Allerdings habe ich in Videos gesehen, dass der Fahrer seine Hände extrem ruckelig bewegt und so weit vom Lenkrad wegsitzt, dass er sich bei einem Aufprall alle Knochen brechen würde. Lässt sich das noch irgentwie einstellen?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Dezember 2012)

Ja ,weiss aber nicht mehr wie^^.


----------



## Andregee (25. Dezember 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich an GTR Evo stört ist dieses komplizierte Boxenmenue wärend des Rennens. Mal eben die Spritmenge oder Reifensorte ändern ist nicht. Offline schaltet er zwar in den Pause Modus, aber Online läuft das Rennen weiter. Viel zu kompliziert gemacht.


 
man kann doch díe dinge schon vor dem rennen anpassen, sprich ob und wieviel sprit getankt werden soll, ob und was repariert werden soll und ob reifen gewechselt werden sollen und auch während der fahrt kann man schon festlegen was gemacht werden soll, in der box sowieso.


ich würde auch wenn gtr2 schon gekauft ist das mega bundle kaufen.

Save 50% on SimBin Mega Bundle on Steam

und mich dann auf der alt- pils und weißbierbude anmelden.

wenn man rfactor dazu kauft noch auf der bockbierbude.de

dann kann man täglich ein event fahren, weil die buden sich untereinander abwechseln. zusätzlich gibt es noch jederzeit kurze rennen auf den unterschiedlichsten strecken mit den unterschiedlichsten autos unabhängig von irgendwelchen ligazwängen ideal zum einlernen.strecken und neue autos gibts es da gratis in unmengen.


----------

